
Wikidata makes Wikipedia a database. Let the fun begin - edward
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/02/25/wikidata_turns_the_world_into_a_database/
======
J_Darnley
What fun? The chance to spread detetionism, notability, and reverts to another
project? More alphabet soup bureaucracy?

